# Update



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey people. I haven't been around so much recently, so I thought I'd pop in and say hi.

I'm at university now, with a bunch of new people, in a new environment, living on my own resources and without support, and drinking probably too much alcohol for my own good (7 days is mandatory in the first week lol). Several months ago I could never have done this. But somehow I managed to fight through my symptoms to get the grades I needed, and to get here - where I want to be.

Life still isn't "perfect" for me, but then I don't really expect it to ever be that. I do still get migraine, headache, and dodgy visual symptoms from time to time. And I do still have problems in my life that come up, and things that are hard to manage. But I can handle it. It's within normal limits. I've changed, and the DP's gone away as a consequence.

It _is_ possible to overcome DP. It's not even that hard or complex, really - however much it may feel that way when you're experiencing it. Keep your heads up and keep fighting. If you're willing to perservere in the right direction then there's little reason why you shouldn't get there in the end. I mean, if Martin and I did it, anyone can, right? :wink:

I'm probably too busy now to come on here all that often. But this isn't goodbye, as I'm sure I'll pop in once in a while to see how people are going. See ya for now, though.

Take care, 
Monkeydust


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Way to go, Monkeydust!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

Have a good time monkey


----------

